# Assistant Manager needed for restaurant



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

We need a mature dependable person thathas restaurant experience. 40+/- hours a week @ $10+ per hour. Pay is negotiable depending on experience and capabilities. 

Do not apply in person. Please contact me and we will meet. 

Thank you, Stuart H. Brown 850-206-2449


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Stuart-

I am in the process of looking for a job. I have been in restaurants for pretty much all my working life. Except for the past 1 1/2 yrs when I did A/C. I've been a kitchen manager at a seafood restaurant, line cook, prep cook...

Right now i'm going back to school and can't work full time, but do you have any kind of part-time with "decent" pay positions?

I need something that will work around my school schedule -off M W all day, Thurs whenever til 1:30-2, Fri 3-til whenever.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

PM sent. SHB


----------

